# LONDON: friendly coffee? (16-22)



## blueskyes (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi. I'm too nervous to go to group meet ups but I really want someone to talk to who is going through the same thing as me.

I've had social anxiety since I was 15. I'm 19 now. I don't have any friends and I'm awkward asf

I don't care about what you look like. I'd prefer if you're shy and a bit awkward aswell so I'd feel more comfortable haha

I just want someone who knows what I'm going through and can accept me for who I am without judgement.

Male or female I don't care. But ideally someone near my age (16-22)

If you want to meet up for coffee let me know


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Damn I'm 19 and Londoner too. I'd be so down for this but my uni's Easter break doesn't start until April... I might come back to London for a week or two. We could definitely meet up then


----------

